# Mens health - reduce your prostate cancer



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

21 times a month?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

You need to listen to the whole video. It is established that frequent ejaculation does relate to lower rate of cancer. As she says it does NOT relate to aggressive or metastatic cancer. She also says that the evidence is not clear enough to begin telling men to ejaculate more to avoid prostate cancer.

I saw one of these studies years ago and thought "Well that makes sense; keeping the tubes cleared." And since I was already heavily involved in having frequent orgasm, decided that would be more fun than some stinky diet.

Despite that, I was diagnosed with Stage t2b prostate cancer at age 73. I am very sexual, to the point that when I was castrate while being treated for the cancer and had zero libido, I had several orgasms each week. Is it possible that I would have had the cancer earlier if I had not been sexually active? Dunno.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Laurentium said:


> 21 times a month?


I did that when I was castrate.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> You need to listen to the whole video. It is established that frequent ejaculation does relate to lower rate of cancer. As she says it does NOT relate to aggressive or metastatic cancer. She also says that the evidence is not clear enough to begin telling men to ejaculate more to avoid prostate cancer.
> 
> I saw one of these studies years ago and thought "Well that makes sense; keeping the tubes cleared." And since I was already heavily involved in having frequent orgasm, decided that would be more fun than some stinky diet.
> 
> Despite that, I was diagnosed with Stage t2b prostate cancer at age 73. I am very sexual, to the point that when I was castrate while being treated for the cancer and had zero libido, I had several orgasms each week. Is it possible that I would have had the cancer earlier if I had not been sexually active? Dunno.


I listened to the whole video and even read the research paper she referenced.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikaika said:


> I listened to the whole video and even read the research paper she referenced.


I miss wrote. 

It is NOT established that frequent ejaculation is related to lower rate of cancer. As she says, not to advanced cancer in any case. 

We usually go through mild cancer and advance to metastatic, so if it is effective on mild cancer we should never arrive at advanced cancer. Doesn't make sense.

If by mild they mean Grade 3, there is now doubt that Grade 3 is actually cancer as it never metastasizes or leaves the prostate.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> I miss wrote.
> 
> It is NOT established that frequent ejaculation is related to lower rate of cancer. As she says, not to advanced cancer in any case.


That is does not apply to metastatic prostate cancer. Really the next question to ask rather than worry about what stage of cancer we are talking about is what pathway is being referred to in these papers. I get it though, she is an MD and not as concerned about the molecular pathways. 

If it were me, I would be investigating the molecular pathways, and linking that to the level of ejaculation. We know there are at least three major molecular pathways and even some micro environmental factors associated with prostate cancer. 

So, while I like both her videos and the research transcript referenced, I think there is a lot more questions to be asked than the simple one’s she and they have addressed. I simply posted this more for lighthearted banter, not a hard discussion about prevention of prostate cancer. It is very likely that reducing chronic inflammation may be a larger factor than is the number of times a guy gets his “nut off”. At least that is a prevailing assumption about a number of preventative factors for a number of different cancers.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikaika said:


> That is does not apply to metastatic prostate cancer. Really the next question to ask rather than worry about what stage of cancer we are talking about is what pathway is being referred to in these papers.


The general pathway for the most common form of prostate cancer, prostatic adenocarcinoma, is no cancer, Grade 3, development of Grade 4, then 5.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> The general pathway for the most common form of prostate cancer, prostatic adenocarcinoma, is no cancer, Grade 3, development of Grade 4, then 5.


Adenocarcinoma is a designation of type of cancer, not a pathway. The grading of cancer is often based on size of the tumor and the extent to which is has metastasized, also not a pathway.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikaika said:


> Adenocarcinoma is a designation of type of cancer, not a pathway. The grading of cancer is often based on size of the tumor and the extent to which is has metastasized, also not a pathway.


Adenocarcinoma is the most common type of cancer and the normal progression (pathway) within the cancer is as I mentioned above. There are other types of cancer, but they are extremely aggressive, not responsive to castration and, as far as I know, do not have a mild form.

So, what is the mild cancer mentioned in the study? Cancer is graded on the activity of the cells taken in a biopsy.

Stage is based on whether it can be noted via DRE, whether it is in one or two sides of the prostate, PSA level and whether it has left the prostate. I had Stage t2b upon diagnosis which means the urologist was able to feel nodules on my prostate when she put her finger up me arse, it had not left the prostate and was in one lobe. I had PSA of 3.1.

Cancer staging


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> Adenocarcinoma is the most common type of cancer and the normal progression (pathway) within the cancer is as I mentioned above. There are other types of cancer, but they are extremely aggressive, not responsive to castration and, as far as I know, do not have a mild form.
> 
> So, what is the mild cancer mentioned in the study? Cancer is graded on the activity of the cells taken in a biopsy.
> 
> ...


We are talking about two very different things, you are talking about designations of cancer and staging, which fine (since there really is no such staging as mild cancer and anything that is metastatic is aggressive - a major hallmark of cancer).

I am talking about about things like JAK, RAS, Src, etc pathways. I am more interested on how ejaculation may change internal cellular signals, based on oncogene and anti-apoptotic pathways. None of this addressed by her or the paper she references. Again this in my mind is lighthearted banter on an interesting topic.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikaika said:


> We are talking about two very different things, you are talking about designations of cancer and staging, which fine (since there really is no such staging as mild cancer and anything that is metastatic is aggressive - a major hallmark of cancer).
> 
> I am talking about about things like JAK, RAS, Src, etc pathways. I am more interested on how ejaculation may change internal cellular signals, based on oncogene and anti-apoptotic pathways. None of this addressed by her or the paper she references. Again this in my mind is lighthearted banter on an interesting topic.


Forget the molecules and do some study on cancer. Again, I am highly sexual and had/have cancer.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> Forget the molecules and do some study on cancer. Again, I am highly sexual and had/have cancer.


I have studied cancer (albeit more in the area of astrocytoma and gliomas) as part of my career. The video is lighthearted (in my thinking) and from an MD‘s perspective. 

So, do I think there is a relationship between the amount a male ejaculation and the lowering of one’s prevalence in getting prostate cancer? I don’t know… I would need more information. The information she gives and that in the paper make for a good start but are both inadequate in the necessary information to draw a strong conclusion. 

And just because you are sexually active and have survived prostate cancer, that is simply anecdotal evidence. Cancer research is based on statistical evidence when trying to associate activity or exposure to the prevalence of cancer.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikaika said:


> And just because you are sexually active and have survived prostate cancer, that is simply anecdotal evidence. Cancer research is based on statistical evidence when trying to associate activity or exposure to the prevalence of cancer.


That is correct. Whether it works to stave off cancer or not, it is very enjoyable.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> Forget the molecules and do some study on cancer. Again, I am highly sexual and had/have cancer.


You guys are talking about two very different things. Cancer grades and pumping your wife aren’t variables of molecular pathways.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I ejaculate a lot and I'm cancer free. But also tired of wanking.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

In Absentia said:


> I ejaculate a lot and I'm cancer free. But also tired of wanking.


Find a partner who is interested in helping you try the cancer avoidance experiment.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> Find a partner who is interested in helping you try the cancer avoidance experiment.


yeah... but it's a bit complicated right now...


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't care what we are talking about, and i don't need to be an expert, a scientist, or any other so called guru to say this....When it comes down to aging, and how you want the quality of your later life to be, you just need to follow the edict that you need to "use it or lose it"....

Now, I am not saying that its a guarantee of anything, but you will always put odds in your favor, if you don't let shyt get dormant as you age...not your muscles, not your bones, not your heart, lungs, and yes, not all your sexual tools....


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

hamadryad said:


> I don't care what we are talking about, and i don't need to be an expert, a scientist, or any other so called guru to say this....When it comes down to aging, and how you want the quality of your later life to be, you just need to follow the edict that you need to "use it or lose it"....
> 
> Now, I am not saying that its a guarantee of anything, but you will always put odds in your favor, if you don't let shyt get dormant as you age...not your muscles, not your bones, not your heart, lungs, and yes, not all your sexual tools....


You are probably more correct than you know. Much of it is due to decreased sexual hormone.

As we age, loss of hormones leads to loss of muscle mass and bone density. Loss of muscle mass leads to increased chance of falling. I just finished a study by OHSU on types of exercise that help with this. We need to continue with some form of effective exercise to not lose the muscle mass and bone density.

Men typically have around 6 erections while asleep each night. The erections bring oxygenated blood into the penis to nourish the erectile tissue. If for any reason--in my case temporary castration--we don't have enough erections to bring in the oxygenated blood, the erectile tissue will atrophy and be replaced by fibrous, non erectile tissue. So producing erections for whatever reason and through whatever means is important in preventing the penis from becoming what one gent refers to as a "skin tag". Men who have lifelong ED see their penis shrink and eventually shorten to the point it withdraws into the body and looks like a tortoise head.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> in my case temporary castration


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

In Absentia said:


> What do you mean by that?


The most common form of prostate cancer thrives on testosterone. A common treatment is reduction of level of testosterone to slow cancer growth. This is now usually done with chemically induced castration, turning off the feedback loop from the brain that tells the testicles when to produce testosterone. Most men can recover from short term treatment and produce testosterone once the medication is stopped, so it is theoretically temporary. Before development of these meds, surgical castration was used.

I was on Lupron for 6 months and had a clinically castrate level of testosterone. No libido, no testosterone driven desire for sex. But sex is controlled to quite an extent by the brain so men can often still have sex while castrate.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Julie's Husband said:


> The most common form of prostate cancer thrives on testosterone. A common treatment is reduction of level of testosterone to slow cancer growth. This is now usually done with chemically induced castration, turning off the feedback loop from the brain that tells the testicles when to produce testosterone. Most men can recover from short term treatment and produce testosterone once the medication is stopped, so it is theoretically temporary. Before development of these meds, surgical castration was used.
> 
> I was on Lupron for 6 months and had a clinically castrate level of testosterone. No libido, no testosterone driven desire for sex. But sex is controlled to quite an extent by the brain so men can often still have sex while castrate.


Thank you!


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> You are probably more correct than you know. Much of it is due to decreased sexual hormone.
> 
> As we age, loss of hormones leads to loss of muscle mass and bone density. Loss of muscle mass leads to increased chance of falling. I just finished a study by OHSU on types of exercise that help with this. We need to continue with some form of effective exercise to not lose the muscle mass and bone density.
> 
> Men typically have around 6 erections while asleep each night. The erections bring oxygenated blood into the penis to nourish the erectile tissue. If for any reason--in my case temporary castration--we don't have enough erections to bring in the oxygenated blood, the erectile tissue will atrophy and be replaced by fibrous, non erectile tissue. So producing erections for whatever reason and through whatever means is important in preventing the penis from becoming what one gent refers to as a "skin tag". Men who have lifelong ED see their penis shrink and eventually shorten to the point it withdraws into the body and looks like a tortoise head.


I’ve wondered if Viagra etc would be good to take just for the stronger erections, to stave off the atrophy/fibrous transformation you describe. Even if the erections are without a partner, or during sleep.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

PieceOfSky said:


> I’ve wondered if Viagra etc would be good to take just for the stronger erections, to stave off the atrophy/fibrous transformation you describe. Even if the erections are without a partner, or during sleep.


Viagra and all do not create arousal, just help make sure the blood needed to fill the erection is available. Arousal or stimulation of certain nerves is required for erections. Night time erections are from an involuntary, autonomic stimulation of those nerves.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> Viagra and all do not create arousal, just help make sure the blood needed to fill the erection is available. Arousal or stimulation of certain nerves is required for erections. Night time erections are from an involuntary, autonomic stimulation of those nerves.


Yes, understood. What I was speculating on is fuller/harder erections might be more helpful at preventing the atrophy/fibrous changes, than weaker erections. Erections aided by Viagra and similar drugs can be fuller and harder. Even the morning wood variety. So maybe Viagra etc offers an advantage in the fight against atrophy/fibrous changes.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

PieceOfSky said:


> Yes, understood. What I was speculating on is fuller/harder erections might be more helpful at preventing the atrophy/fibrous changes, than weaker erections. Erections aided by Viagra and similar drugs can be fuller and harder. Even the morning wood variety. So maybe Viagra etc offers an advantage in the fight against atrophy/fibrous changes.


Dunno. I went for the highest quality erection each day. I found this was just pre orgasm so I ended up having sometimes unplanned orgasms when I wanted to conserve energy.


----------

